# A US source for vintage British bike parts



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 4, 2014)

Stumbling through the intertubes I ran across Rogers Motor Parts in Massachusetts- the deal mostly with British car parts, but have some interesting bike parts and complete bikes for not silly money- a few Sturmey Archer 4 speeds caught my eye, and some lighting parts.  It's not a huge selection, but could be useful to  someone:
http://jollyrogersmotors.com/catalog/7


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dang, I was hoping he had some of the high end stuff I need for my '62 Rotrax. If anyone has a line on parts such as Bayliss Wiley hubs, Chater Lea/Williams crankset, Brampton pedals, Dunlop HP rims, GB brake levers, or period Simplex or Campy stuff please let me know. Thanks, Shawn


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 5, 2014)

Hilary Stone could help with those:
http://www.hilarystone.com/


----------



## marius.suiram (Jan 7, 2014)

NOS - Sturmey-Archer 3 speed hub parts and cables

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?51695-NOS-Sturmey-Archer-3-speed-hub-parts


----------



## chughes1 (Mar 27, 2014)

Andrew Gorman said:


> Stumbling through the intertubes I ran across Rogers Motor Parts in Massachusetts- the deal mostly with British car parts, but have some interesting bike parts and complete bikes for not silly money- a few Sturmey Archer 4 speeds caught my eye, and some lighting parts.  It's not a huge selection, but could be useful to  someone:
> http://jollyrogersmotors.com/catalog/7



Check out THREESPEEDHUB for Parts ( on the Internet) Chuck Hughes Westwood Ma


----------



## fatbike (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm looking for NOS Raleigh 70's crank cotter pins. Where the heck can I those? Anyone know?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 14, 2014)

Bikesmith is sold out:
http://bikesmithdesign.com/CotterPress/cotters.html
Harris Cyclery has some that will work:
http://harriscyclery.net/sitesearch.cfm?search=cotters&goSiteSearch.x=0&goSiteSearch.y=0
They are a good source for odd British bits and you can commune with St. Sheldon as you order.
Otherwise, keep looking!  30 years ago I used to be able to find New Departure parts at OLD bike shops- possibly an old shop will have some in a drawer.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 14, 2014)

Mark at Bike Smith manufactures the Grade A cotters. Email him and see if he can make up a pair for you with full Raleigh cut. He's sold out of the lesser stuff, but once you get used to really nice pins like Grade A, you won't go back to the cheaper stuff.

If you are looking for original Raleigh 1970s pins, try  Yellow Jersey in Madison, WI, or Menotomy Vintage Bicycles in Acton, MA. 

Threespeedhub website might have some as well. They are also out of MA if I remember right. I got some parts from them and they do a nice job as well.

If it were me, I'd see if Bike Smith has some Grade A pins with full cut available.


----------

